# What are your most productive hours?



## RAdu (Jan 8, 2019)

I work best between 6 pm and 1 am......do you shape your day based on the hours you are most productive?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 8, 2019)

4am to 10am.


----------



## Divico (Jan 8, 2019)

Morning hours 9-12 or so. If I have a creative phase than afternoon til evening.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 8, 2019)

I usually get into the groove about 2am, which coincidentally is also the time I go to bed.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 8, 2019)

Mostly morning, even quite early. I'd say 6:30 to 11:30.
Too bad I'm at the office !

But what I stand for sure, is that the later at night I work on a composition / mix, the more I'm disappointed by the result the day after...
It really hard to produce quality after a tiresome day & commuting.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 8, 2019)

I join the early morning team as well, mostly between 5 or 6 am till early afternoon, those hours are really productive and powerfull for me.


----------



## robharvey (Jan 8, 2019)

Definitely the earlier the better. It's quiet first thing!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 8, 2019)

11pm-2am, 9am-12pm. I used to be exclusively a night owl but as I’ve gotten older the peak creative time has shifted more to the morning.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 8, 2019)

Mornings are the best for me, I'm a bit of a "lark", certainly not an "owl". If I'm working on something that really enthuses me I can spend hours doing this and that and not realise how much the time is flying by while I'm enjoying myself.
I'm reaching the point of retirement from my day job later this year and am looking forward to spending more productive morning hours with my hobby.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 8, 2019)

Starting at 9pm. When I'm more busy I'll start at around 1pm and be just as productive.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 8, 2019)

After lunch when my tummy’s happy!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a 4 month old...but it used to be 11am to 3pm ish...


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 8, 2019)

The hour after I check my bank account!


----------



## Vivaldi (Jan 8, 2019)

at night


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 8, 2019)

When I'm hungry.


----------



## TheSigillite (Jan 8, 2019)

11pm - 2am. kids asleep by 9, wife out by 11, and I sneak away to the production PC.


----------



## RAdu (Jan 8, 2019)

ghostnote said:


> When I'm hungry.


it's not the first time I hear that...there is something about being hungry that triggers productivity


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 8, 2019)

RAdu said:


> it's not the first time I hear that...there is something about being hungry that triggers productivity


It's called intermittent fasting. Skip breakfast, you don't need it.


----------



## RAdu (Jan 8, 2019)

ghostnote said:


> It's called intermittent fasting. Skip breakfast, you don't need it.


interesting...i'll try it


----------



## Saxer (Jan 8, 2019)

10am to 4pm... then my hungry wife comes home... sometimes I add 10pm to 4am. Night time is more experimental. Day time includes updates, mixing, arranging, templates and get jobs done...
On live gig days I do nothing in the studio if possible. My ears need rests.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 11, 2019)

4hrs before my alarm.
2 hrs before bed.
1hr before work
Aka the hours I should be doing something else


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2019)

It depends when the last minute is.


----------



## bengoss (Jan 11, 2019)

Night time late late from 12am to 6am. I don’t know how to change this? Any tips? I’ve been working like this ever since!


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 11, 2019)

bengoss said:


> Night time late late from 12am to 6am. I don’t know how to change this? Any tips? I’ve been working like this ever since!



If you get the answer... my boss, friends, ex's and neighbours would be very interested.


----------



## bengoss (Jan 11, 2019)

James H said:


> If you get the answer... my boss, friends, ex's and neighbours would be very interested.


Lol


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 11, 2019)

I get up at 3:30 am (three hours before my girl does), eat a quick breakfast+coffee, start work at around 10 of. I break for lunch at 9:00, but keep going after for about an hour. Whether I continue after supper (4:00 pm) is up in the air, but I usually get about an hour in when I do.

So, altogether about six hours a day average, seven days a week, day off every few months. Been like that since 2013, before that it was around eight hours a day (the extra time mostly because I had to get some guitar chops-keeping exercises and general practice in).

It's a lot of hours considering I generate only about/around enough to pay my rent (and not much else besides, sometimes barely even rent). But my commissions never take long (they don't need a lot of time, to be completely forthright). I spend most of the time on my own compositions, the ones I value most dearly. Without those I'd only work about two hours a day.


----------



## rgames (Jan 11, 2019)

My brain works best in the hours after I wake up. 7 - 10 am is a sweet spot for me.

But I do often hate the waking up part.


----------

